#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore - Vesak day at Burmese Temple

## slimboyfat

Well yesterday was a public holiday here in Singapore for Vesak Day (known as Vesakha Bucha in Thailand I believe). As my afternoon plans were just to bring my kids to see some mind numbing American movie I decided to have a look at a nearby Buddhist temple to see what this Vesak Day is all about.

Now apparently this Burmese Buddhist temple is the only one outside Myanmar. I have had a look outside the place on a few occasions and it has always seemed very quiet. But yesterday it was packed and there were even coach parties to the place.

As I approached the temple I could see it was looking a bit busier than usual.



Outside the temple had a kind of school fair kind of feel to it. There were stalls selling bits and bobs for the temple funds. My favourite was this stall which had a revolving turntable with some metal buckets labelled different things like 'good luck', 'longevity', 'success' etc. If you get your coin in the bucket I guess you must be due whatever is written on it. The table was actually revolving quite quickly, but then I suppose it shouldn't be so easy to get what you want in life.




After observing everyone else, I had a go on the stick the gold on the Buddha stall. It cost me $2. My gold leaf went on His left shoulder.



I wanted to have a go at ringing the big bell but old ladies were hogging it.

----------


## slimboyfat

It was a bit of a battle to get into the temple itself. Loads of people and their shoes on the steps.



As I didnt know how people would react to some stupid foreigner taking pictures I was using my phone camera, which does not have a flash so unfortunately the indoor pictures were not so clear.

Anyway here are people queuing for their talk to the monks. Each had a red envelope (ang pow) containing money to give to the monk.

In the background you can see the rather nice Buddha that was brought from Burma to Singapore in 1921.



At the end of the queue the monks were doing some stuff with holy water and some pieces of string that they put around peoples wrists.



I also bought some flowers outside for a couple of bucks, so I made my way forward and offered them to the Buddha like everyone else.



I had a look outside the temple window and there were a couple of hundred people outside eating some spring rolls and noodles. I dont know if they were free or not as I couldnt get anywhere near the distribution point when I went outside.



Before I left the temple I had a go at the pouring water and flowers on the Buddha stall. Some kind person also threw holy water at me. I assume it was a gesture of goodwill rather than an attempt to destroy my mobile phone.



And then it was a stroll back home for me, but for others a walk back to their bus which no doubt was taking them a tour of all of the powerful temples in Singapore.

----------


## slimboyfat

although I am sure it is a coincidence, i would just like to mention that after 2 years of buying the 4 digit lotto every week, I finally won a prize (S$500 - about 11,000 baht) the week i visited the temple. :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

this is a fine thread.
sorry i hadn't seen it before.

are you allowed to get really pissed?

----------


## slimboyfat

> are you allowed to get really pissed?


i didnt have a drink at all that day - apparently it is not encouraged.

----------


## sabang

Still good to look at the phot's, anyway.  :Cool:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> 
>  
> are you allowed to get really pissed?
> 
> 
> i didnt have a drink at all that day - apparently it is not encouraged.


 
obviously not thai then!

----------


## Jardine

Nice one slimboyfat. Great photos.

----------


## buad hai

Nice pics. Is there a big Burmese community in Singapore? Refugees or immigrants?

----------


## slimboyfat

> Nice pics. Is there a big Burmese community in Singapore? Refugees or immigrants?


just for you Buad hai. You can read the blurb on the sign outside. :Smile: 



which doesnt really answer your question, but there are a fair few Burmese living and working in Singapore. Their main hangout is Peninsular Plaza where there are many Burmese shops and eating places.

But I suppose over the last couple of hundred years Burmese migrants were attracted to Singapore in the same way many other races and nationalities were.....


I have been told by those who know these things that I have to go back to the temple and thank the Buddha for my modest lottery win. So I will.

----------


## buad hai

Thanks. I was just wondering if the Burmese community was there because of recent events. It looks like they've been there a long time, indeed.

----------


## daveboy

Nice thread

----------


## ericlew

Nice photos you have there.

----------


## kingwilly

> Some kind person also threw holy water at me. I assume it was a gesture of goodwill rather than an attempt to destroy my mobile phone.


 :rofl: 





> this is a fine thread. sorry i hadn't seen it before. are you allowed to get really pissed?


tis indeed. and i just noticed the date on it!

----------


## slimboyfat

This was from that period when I separated from my wife. 

Oh happy days  :Smile:

----------

